# One of Our Last Remaining WWII Codetalkers Has Died



## Butterfly (Oct 11, 2017)

Many of the Navajo Codetalkers from WWII came from New Mexico and returned here after the war.  One of our last few remaining just died:

 			[h=1]Navajo Code Talker dies at 94[/h] 			 			 				  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	 By KRQE News 13   	Published: October 9, 2017, 4:12 pm 









*RIO RANCHO, N.M. (KRQE) – *Navajo Code Talker David Patterson Sr. has died.
 Tribal officials say Patterson died Sunday in Rio Rancho at age 94 from pneumonia and complications from a subdural hematoma.
 Patterson served in the Marine Corps from 1943 to 1945 and was the recipient of the silver congressional medal of honor in 2001.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that, Butterfly. What those guys did was astounding. I didn't know he lived in RR.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2017)

Bless his heart and may he rest in peace.  Thank you for your special service.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Oct 11, 2017)

We met one of the old Navajo code talkers in Chinle Arizona in 2006 when we were visiting Canyon de Chelly N.P. We were thrilled to meet one of these hero's.


----------



## BobF (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you Butterfly.    I likely saw and met this man over the years of living in Four Corners area in Cortez CO.   At times these code talkers would come to Cortez and meet and talk to the tourist folks.   We had many folks stop in Cortez and visit our Native American activities area.  

Also some native tribe dancers would come and show there ways with the dance and wear their native tribal clothing.   Usually only in the summer months.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2017)

The story of the Navajo Code Talkers begins in 1940 when a small group of Chippewas and Oneidas became a part of the radio communications 32nd Infantry Division. Soon after, Sac and Fox tribes joined in the ranks as combat radiomen. The complexity of Navajo linguistics allowed it to become an ideal choice to be used in code due to the lack of documentation made available for learning to speak the language and ability for the same words to mean multiple things based on sound. The legacy of the Navajo Code Talkers will continue as many documentary and stories have been shared about their journey since it’s declassification during Reagan’s Administration. 

https://navajocodetalkers.org/


----------

